
Ask HN: Solo Founder, back against wall, looking for SG coach/help - singaporefix
I&#x27;m new to Singapore. Don&#x27;t know founders in the region, looking for shrink &#x2F; coach, or someone that works with business or startup founders.<p>Incredibly anxious, rattled, in do or die with startup for finding product market fit&#x2F;raising. Trying to keep cool but not really holding the fort. Looking for help
======
tixocloud
Are you looking for someone based in the region? As a solo founder myself, I'd
be happy to coach but am not in the region.

My advice as someone who was new to a country is to get connected through the
various meetups and incubators.

